# FOUND:  UDS Diagram



## davidmcg (Apr 17, 2008)

I found a UDS diagram for everyone who doesn't have one and wants to build one.  It is missing the air tube though.


----------



## kookie (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the diagram.........Now I have an idea of how they are built........I might have to make one sometime.........I like the idea of the access door.......From what I have seen most don't have a door to refill.......Thanks again.......


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 17, 2008)

Your welcome Kookie.  I have been looking all over trying to find some typr of diagram.  Now I can build one myself.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 17, 2008)

That's a good illustration, and I have seen some folks make them that way.  But, I think you will find here, the Bubba style drum doesn't have a door cut out, it doesn't use a diffuser plate and the intake holes aren't in one spot; they are spread out around the drum.  They also don't use an adjustment damper on the lid; just the plain old 2" opening already in the lid.

The only reason I mention this is that the benefit of the drum is the thick walls insolate the heat; while different technology, it is a similar concept the to the big green egg.  The problem is, when you go cutting doors to make it easier to load fuel, you cut into the efficiency of the drum.

I will say that the concept of the diffuser plate is a good idea.  Again, the green eggs use this concept and it works for them.

I'm sure bubba will chime in here before too long and give you more info.


----------



## invader q (Apr 17, 2008)

My 1/2 load of charcoal was still tickin along after 5 hours in my new UDS (bubba style I guess).  Not sure an access door is really necessary.

Just my $0.02


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's mine so far....I guess it's the Bubba style...





I'm still working on the lid...there are no holes at all, I need to decide on an exhaust system...
Thank you Invader for your exhaust ideas!


----------



## grogger27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does Bubba have a drawing or diagram of his style UDS vs the drawing in the above post??
Greg


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I do not remember seeing a drawing, but Bubba has posted several of his UDS builds.
Here is one of them....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15736
He's a UDS building machine.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 17, 2008)

You know when I found the diagram and saw that door too.  I didn't think it looked like the photo's I saw around here and over on the Weber forum.  So, I thought I have 4 barrels in all, why not make 1 of each and compare them.  When I get around to making them I'll post photo's, cooking info and taste tests for both side by side for all to see.


----------



## invader q (Apr 17, 2008)

That looks great Cowgirl!  Is that stainless, or just really clean steel on the inside?


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Invader...it's not stainless. I fell ....I mean climbed into it with my hand sander and spiffed it up a bit.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

That's a great idea David.


----------

